# Im going crazy making sweater for my chi--new one



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice colors


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great job , the sweater compliments the color of your baby very well :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## dangergirl78 (Oct 21, 2005)

that's adorable! I wish I knew how to knit! Layla and I are both jealous!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

dangergirl78 said:


> that's adorable! I wish I knew how to knit! Layla and I are both jealous!


its easy--i learn with the knifty knitter. Im starting a new one today


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmmm maybe I should get one of those nifty knitters I can't seem to figure out how to cast on :? I can crochet great but knitting ???


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love it..... that is a beautiful sweater.... 


I have a chair that would go perfect with you couch.....


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

I wished mine looked that good with that knifey knitter. All I ended up with was a mess that almost choked my little Moco. She even threw up her supper! (Have you ever tried to get onion ring vomit out of a Knifey Knitter and a ball of yarn?)

Great [email protected]!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> I wished mine looked that good with that knifey knitter. All I ended up with was a mess that almost choked my little Moco. She even threw up her supper! (Have you ever tried to get onion ring vomit out of a Knifey Knitter and a ball of yarn?)
> 
> Great [email protected]!


You always make such very interesting comments, I noticed! :shock:

SCRAPPYYYY that is g o r g e o u s!!!!!!
i wish i could buy one and do same, but i saw it and the ring is waaayyy too big for piku


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> I wished mine looked that good with that knifey knitter. All I ended up with was a mess that almost choked my little Moco. She even threw up her supper! (Have you ever tried to get onion ring vomit out of a Knifey Knitter and a ball of yarn?)
> 
> Great [email protected]!


 :roll: It's getting harder and harder to bite my tongue!!! :roll:


----------

